# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Aktoret e medhenj

## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 
 Ne ditet e sotme kinimatografia perben pjese te jetes sone. Nga filmat shume here frymezohemi, merzitemi, gezohemi etj. Aktoret e filmave na jane bere njerez "te dashur" kur degjojme ndonje gje te mire per ata gezohemi, kur degjojme ndonje gje te keqe merzitemi. Por shume here ndodhe qe disa aktore te na pelqejne por nuk dime shume gjera per ta('herojte tane'), nga njehere as emrat e tyre.
 Kete teme po e hap me qellim qe te njohim aktoret me fame boterore (vecantisht ata te Hollivudit), te cilet na kane lene mbresa. Do ishte mire qe kush mundet te nxjerre nje foto me nje aktor te madh (nga te gjitha koherat) dhe te shkruaj gjerat kryesore qe njeh per te. Ju lutem cdo aktor te pershkruhet me nje pergjigje(dhe t'i marim me radhe nga aspekti kohor), ne menyre qe tema te ket larmi.
falemiNDERit

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 
 Kete aktorin me poshte nuk ka dyshim qe e njohim te gjithe.
Lindi ne Londer ne vitin 1889, dhe ne 1907 vajti ne USA. Ne vitin 1914 Caplini mori rolin e pare te tij ne Amerike dhe brenda pak viteve ai u be heroi i epokes te ciles i perkiste. Caplini filloje te luaje filma ne ate kohe kur filmat ishin pa ze, vashdoi xhirimet kur filmat u bene me ze dhe i mbaroi ato kur filmat ishin bere dhe me ngjyra.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Davidi pavarsisht se eshte nje aktor i panjohur per ne, ne fillim te shekullit ishte nja nga "princat e Hollivudit" sepse ai nuk ishte vetem aktor por ishte dhe sponsorizues si dhe redaktor filmash. Lindi ne vitin 1875 dhe vdiq ne nje hotel te vogel te L. Angelosit ne vitin 1949. Per shume vite ishte bashk-aktor me Chaplinin, filmi i pare i tij ishte "Lindja e Kombit" (1915).

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 
 Hamfri lindi ne vitin 1899 ne N.Y. ne vitet 1930.. ai do behet i njohur ne Amarike per rolet e tija te rrezikshme, dhe si mashkull teper seksi sepse prane tij luante perhere nje femer e bukur. Filmat e tij jane filma aksioni dhe ai do behet i njohur te te gjithe ne (qe kemi lindur gjysemshekulli mbas xhirimeve te tij) midis filmit "casablanca" ku romantismi me aventuren nderthuren ne menyre te shkelqyeshme. Bogard vdiq ne vitin 1957 (me duket se nga Kanceri).

----------


## Kryeplaku

Ingridi lindi ne Stokolm te Suedise ne vitin 1915 , ne femijeri jeta e saj ishte teper dramatike sepse brenda pak vitesh ajo u gjet jetime nga te dy prinderit e saj. Ne 1934 mer rolin e saj te par dhe ne vitin 1942 ajo do behet e njohur ne mbare boten ne krahe te H. Bogard ne filmin "Casablanca", dhe nga shume filma te tjere qe vine ne vashdim. Ajo vdiq ne Londer ne vitin 1982 nga Kanceri.


Ja dhe ylli i vertet i Hollivudit....

----------


## Kryeplaku

Poli ishte protagonisti i trete i "casablankes" si dhe aktor kryesor ne shume filma te tjere qe bene buje. Ai lindi (ne Austri) ne 1908 dhe vdiq ne 1992.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Ketu jane te tre aktoret bashke....
falemiNDERit

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 
 Klark Gejbli lindi ne SHBA ne vitin 1901, ne moshe te vogel ai u detyrua te braktise shkollen dhe te punoje, por fati i tij donte qe ai t'u bente aktor dhe keshtu ai nga "femija varfanjak" ne fund te dekades te 3te do te fitoje pseudonimin " mbreti i hollivudit". Klarku do lozi ne shume filma te bujshem perkrah aktoreve me te njohura si Greta Garbo, Vivien Leigh e shume te tjera. Roli me i famshem i tij do ngelet te filmi "Gone with the Wind" (ose "Bashke me Eren"), filmi me i shitur i te gjithave epokave. Vdes vitin 1960 nga infarkt ne zemer.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Vivian eshte nga femrat me te bukura qe kaluan ne Hollivud, eshte nje nga femrat qe linin pa mend shikimet e burave. Fotot e saj benin "xhiron e botes" dhe ushtaret amerikan kur shkonin ne Luften e 2te Boterore mbanin foton e saj me vete. Ajo lindi ne Indi nga familje kolone angleze ne vitin 1913 (-1967) dhe do behet e famshme nga shume filma te sukses'shem me kryesor "Bashke me Eren".

----------


## Kryeplaku

Leslie Howard ishte aktori i tret i filmit "bashke me eren" (ne rolin e Ashlit). Karjera e tij premtuese u pre shpejt ngase ne nje udhetim qe po bente avioni i tij u bombardua nga Gjermanet (1943).

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 
Ja dhe nje Suedeze tjeter qe tronditi Hollivudin.
Greta Garbo 1905/1990

----------


## Kryeplaku

Dhe nje tjeter aktore e famshme.
Diitriq lindi ne Gjermani ne 1901 dhe vdiq ne Paris ne 1992. Ajo do ngelet dhe si kengetare e famshme

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 
Ky aktori me poshte eshte heroi i filmave "Odiseja" "Spartaku" etj, qe ne kohen ku u shfaqen lenin njerezit pa mend. E quajne Kirk Dagllas lindur nga familje hebrehe ne Amsterdam ne vitin 1916. Eshte babai i Majkell Dagllas dhe ne kohen e vet ka qene shume me i famshem se sa i biri sot.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Spartacus

----------


## Kryeplaku

Kush shef filma me Kauboje, eshte e pa mundur mos njohe Xhon Uejnin (1907-1979) eshte nderuar nga vet presidenti i SHBAs ne 1984 (pas vdekjes) si "qytetar nderi".

----------


## Kryeplaku

Rita lindi ne Bruklin te N.Y. ne vitin 1918 dhe vdiq ne I987 nga Als'haimeri. Filmi i saj kryesor eshte padyshim "Gilda"

Di ndo nje femer me te bukur se kjo.....

----------


## Kryeplaku

Aktor i madh, producent dhe redaktor.
Lindur ne Kanada 1916, na ka sjallur shume filma si aktor dhe regjizor.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Haywrth-Ford

----------


## Kryeplaku

Na ka dhuruar caste te kendshme me rolet e saj...

----------


## Kryeplaku

Eshte e pamudnur mos e kemi pare me dnonje film.
Bukurosh, shtatlart dhe xhentil e kishte te lehte te fitonte simpatine e femrave. Lindi nga familje irlandeze ne Kalifornia ne vitin 1916, vitet 40-50 ishte aktori kryesor i shume filamve te famshem. Peku eshte aktor i filmave klassik (Roman Holliday,MacArthur etj.)si dhe filmave qe pelqehen dhe sot ose filmave modern si psh "Balena E Bardhe", David,The Boys From Brasil etj.
Kontirbuti i tij ishte i madh...
Vdiq para nje jave (12-06-2003)

----------

